# Has "Hardcore Pawn" ended or not?



## Noctosphere (Aug 19, 2018)

Because on the wikipedia page, it says it ended in 2015
However, on tv, some episode I watched are described as part of season 7 or season 9
So, has it ended and it had like 2 season a year? or it hasn't ended at all?
thanks


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Because on the wikipedia page, it says it ended in 2015
> However, on tv, some episode I watched are described as part of season 7 or season 9
> So, has it ended and it had like 2 season a year? or it hasn't ended at all?
> thanks


I too wish to know


----------



## Veho (Aug 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Because on the wikipedia page, it says it ended in 2015
> However, on tv, some episode I watched are described as part of season 7 or season 9
> So, has it ended and it had like 2 season a year?



Yes. 

There have been 9 seasons over 5 years, 162 episodes in total, and seasons vary from 8 to 13 to 26 episodes. 

A better question is, why are you watching that shit  ;O;


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 19, 2018)

Veho said:


> Yes.
> 
> There have been 9 seasons over 5 years, 162 episodes in total, and seasons vary from 8 to 13 to 26 episodes.
> 
> A better question is, why are you watching that shit  ;O;


lol, I know it's fake, dont worry 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> Yes.
> 
> There have been 9 seasons over 5 years, 162 episodes in total, and seasons vary from 8 to 13 to 26 episodes.
> 
> A better question is, why are you watching that shit  ;O;


thanks for the answer btw


----------

